# we had a ok night



## rob keck (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## drycreekboy (Jul 5, 2012)

looks like a good night man i love that boat


----------



## S Adams (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like a good time! how's your finger? lol


----------



## rob keck (Jul 6, 2012)

S Adams said:


> Looks like a good time! how's your finger? lol



they hurt i got both hands....lol


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Man i wish we had some grass carp to shoot up this way.  Nice shootin


----------



## S Adams (Jul 6, 2012)

rob keck said:


> they hurt i got both hands....lol



both hands? David didnt tell you not to grab the line?


----------



## rob keck (Jul 7, 2012)

S Adams said:


> both hands? David didnt tell you not to grab the line?



his sorry butt didnt bring any gloves i asked him and he said oh- i got them 
well we get to the lake no gloves 
idk what to do with that boy or should i say old man now...


----------



## S Adams (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol never trust a old man!


----------



## rob keck (Jul 14, 2012)

yes we do shoot tournaments just havent in awhile david has been working on the boat
good video looks good
i have some videos i will post i have a bunch from all over tenn, alb, ga,fl,


----------



## work2play (Jul 14, 2012)

good shooting


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet


----------

